# Plant ID Please, Noxious Weed Vine



## Johnnycake (May 13, 2016)

I'm not saying it IS this but that looks darn similar to poison oak so just a head's up in case you do decide to touch it or remove it (couldn't tell from your description if you already have, I guess if you have and nothing happened you can rule my blabbering out). Leaves and blooms look similar and bees do forage on poison oak, and it is also an underground runner... 

I just wanted to say head's up, I'll be curious to hear what it actually is.


----------



## GaryP (Feb 17, 2016)

Fragrant sumac.


----------



## GaryP (Feb 17, 2016)

uh...probably


----------



## threepingsthree (Mar 3, 2014)

Nope and Nope. It isn't poison oak, i've handled it a bunch and I'm allergic to poison ivy, they both contain urisiol, so we can rule that possibility out. The bloom doesn't match that of fragrant sumac. Good suggestions however. Thank you


----------



## Nordak (Jun 17, 2016)

I have a ton of this between me and the neighbor's fence row. The bees go nuts for it, our bloom ended a couple of weeks ago. I'm curious to know what it is as well. I mistook it for sumac initially.


----------



## Clairesmom (Jun 6, 2012)

Peppervine.


----------



## Nordak (Jun 17, 2016)

Yep, that's it. Thank you, I've been puzzling over this. Thanks to the OP as well. I have probably let the vine get out of hand, but it's a great source of nectar when the choices this time of year are sparse.


----------



## threepingsthree (Mar 3, 2014)

Just a follow up video of how much traffic this plant is generating

https://youtu.be/cOqup8YlSxs


----------



## Nordak (Jun 17, 2016)

That's the kind of traffic I get here with it too, it's pretty intense. I can't bring myself to cut it back. I've also got a yard full of wild blackberry briars on fringes of my property that's taking over. My neighbors probably hate me. I used to be the guy that weedeated everything that grew.


----------



## Clairesmom (Jun 6, 2012)

Man, can you guys send me some of that, lol?

What is the honey like?

Hubby and I are the WORST farmers, lol, because so many of the "weeds" that everyone else in the neighborhood mows down and/or sprays are spme of the BEST nectar producers. We hardly ever cut a weed, unless it is in the hay fields or our lawn.


----------



## Joe Mac (Jun 1, 2016)

Clairesmom,

I downloaded the book, _*American Honey Plants*_ from the internet a few weeks ago and here's what it says about pepper vine or snowvine as it's also called. It says it grows as far north as Southern Illinois, which won't work for you. 

AMERICAN HONEY PLANTS 237
SNOWVINE or PEPPER-VINE (Cissus arborea).
The snowvine is a climbing vine with heart-shaped leaves, and berries
the size of a pea, and which are edible. It is common in the low borders
of woods and along streams from Virginia to southern Illinois and southward
to Florida and eastern Texas. It is a relative of the cowitch. (See
Cowitch). It is common in Alabama and Georgia from the central belt to
the coast plain, where it begins to bloom in June. It is reported as being
the source of considerable honey of fair quality.


----------



## Nordak (Jun 17, 2016)

Clairesmom said:


> Man, can you guys send me some of that,
> 
> What is the honey like?


If you want to pay for shipping, I could. Just PM and we can work out the details. Just make sure it's not banned where you live, don't want anyone to get in trouble.

Not sure on the honey, never done monofloral. Might try to seperate it one day and see.


----------



## Nordak (Jun 17, 2016)

Just read Joe Mac's post. Sorry Claire!


----------

